# Rough day at the gym



## DF (Feb 28, 2013)

I started the morning by eating a stack of oatmeal & banana pancakes before hitting the gym.  Today was back day & I decided to do a few sets of deads.  I had not done deads in awhile because of that cold/congestion that I had for about 5 weeks.  Deads were my third exercise in for my back workout right after bentover rows.  My first set of deads was 225x10.   My second set was 315x10.  I got done with my second set & started feeling a bit dizzy, so went & sat on a bench for a bit.  I still couldn't shake the dizziness, so I went out the back door of my gym & sat on the steps.  I figured the cold would help me recover.  Then the nausea started & I got very light headed.  At this time I was lying on the steps.  Uh no!  Here comes the tunnel vision & the music from my head phones sounded like it was miles away.  I knew the end was near and I was going to passout (fuck!).  Next thing I know a member was poking his head out the door & said "Bro you ok".  I look around & fucked if I'm not covered in this mornings breakfast.  I said yea, I'm good I just puked up my breakfast.  Man what a mess! my shirt was soaked and covered in oatmeal.  I'm spitting the shit out and blowing it out of my nose.  I walk down the steps and grab some snow to try and clean up.  I'm looking my shirt over and peal that thing off.  I start wiping my shirt in the snow but no way was I going to be able to put that back on without gagging (I can't stand puke smell....it makes me puke...lol).

Anyway I decide to go back into the gym (shirtless :-0) to rack my weights & head home.  Holy Fuck! me shirtless in the gym started off a shit storm.  Mind you I'm doing my best to stip off the 315 asap & get to the locker room to get my coat.  A couple of plump gals start to walk by me & one proceeds to read the sign right in front of me.  She reads out loud " shirts & shoes must be worn at all times " while looking at her friend & is 3 feet from me.  I look at her walk over to my shirt & say "yes, I understand however I just puked all over my shirt"  I opened up my shirt & showed her the puke all over it....LOL!  She says "ewwwwww grosss!"   What a C!

Finally I get the weight stripped and put back.  I head toward the front where the front desk is and toward the locker room.  The kid working the desk starts walking toward me & motioning for me to put my shirt on.  I get to him and explain what happened & he was cool about it.  He said that shit happens and it's not a problem.  

That fat C made me feel like an asshole! what a fucking bitch.


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow what a bitch I can't stand when people judge when they have no idea of what has happened. The mental picture I have though is funny sorry bro better you than me lol


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry that happened you you man.  I hope you feel better.  Fuck that broad.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 28, 2013)

I would have loved to see how PFM woulda handled it!  Hahahaha.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 28, 2013)

Pfm surely would've hit someone with a phone book.  Don't you know that's his signature move. Lol


----------



## DF (Feb 28, 2013)

For sure PFM would have had those fat chicks crying at the very least....lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing D.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 28, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> For sure PFM would have had those fat chicks crying at the very least....lol


and they would have deserved it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 28, 2013)

So let me get this straight. You didn't finish your workout you pussy? lol... I think the only reason the lady didn't like that your shirt was off was because of your crooked creepy looking belly button.


----------



## DF (Feb 28, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> So let me get this straight. You didn't finish your workout you pussy? lol... I think the only reason the lady didn't like that your shirt was off was because of your crooked creepy looking belly button.



Nope, didn't finish.  No way I was putting that shirt back on....ewww


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn brother, thanks for sharing that story.  Hardcore M F'er!


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear that bro that had to of been a shit time at the gym.


----------



## 69nites (Feb 28, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Nope, didn't finish.  No way I was putting that shirt back on....ewww



You should have fashioned a shirt out of gym towels. 

I throw up pretty often from working out. I know when you feel it coming just go do it. Suppressing only makes it worse.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 28, 2013)

that'll learn ya to eat shit like that before training!


----------



## DF (Feb 28, 2013)

Jenner said:


> that'll learn ya to eat shit like that before training!



Lol, It seems that I forget that lesson quite often.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 28, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Lol, It seems that I forget that lesson quite often.



And how many did you eat? 12? LOL


----------



## DF (Feb 28, 2013)

Jenner said:


> And how many did you eat? 12? LOL



Hey! I'm only a glutton not a pig!  I had 6


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 28, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Hey! I'm only a glutton not a pig!  I had 6



hahahahahaha...just messin with ya babe!:-*


----------



## grind4it (Mar 1, 2013)

This is one of the many reasons why men and women shouldn't share gyms. I hate to sound like a dick but seriously. 

I know we all like to look at them in those yoga pants, but at the end of the day when I'm at the gym I'm there to work. Some of you guys, like me are as old as piss and remember when gyms where men worked out and a lot of us did this without shirts.
Now gyms are "Family oriented" and you are obligated to explain yourself if it becomes necessary to remove your shirt after puking yourself. 

DF you're a good man for not telling the buffolina to shut the fuck up and then wrapping her fat face in your puke covered shirt or open hand slapping the skinny kid that worked there bitch style.......but in a perfect world you could have.


----------



## DF (Mar 1, 2013)

grind4it said:


> This is one of the many reasons why men and women shouldn't share gyms. I hate to sound like a dick but seriously.
> 
> I know we all like to look at them in those yoga pants, but at the end of the day when I'm at the gym I'm there to work. Some of you guys, like me are as old as piss and remember when gyms where men worked out and a lot of us did this without shirts.
> Now gyms are "Family oriented" and you are obligated to explain yourself if it becomes necessary to remove your shirt after puking yourself.
> ...



I hear that Brother.  People are so quick to act like total douches these days.  I should have chased her out of the gym with that puke shirt.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't mind a guy without a shirt...even if I FEEL like puking after looking at some of them....just sayin


----------



## Yaya (Mar 1, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> Sorry to hear that bro that had to of been a shit time at the gym.



Yea, what.this dude said


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2013)

I would either have told fat bitch to STFU or I would have looked her up and down then laughed at her.


----------



## PFM (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah some **** tell you to put on your shirt but says nothing to some pants down punk, fucking general population makes me sick with their attitude towards people they see in your eyes you're a descent guy and don't feel threatened then pull their power card.

Bet you 100 if you were black she wouldn't have said shit.

Fucking twit!


----------



## losieloos (Mar 1, 2013)

What a blunt


----------



## Jada (Mar 1, 2013)

Get well my brother , sucks that happen to u.  Did u eat fast and head straight to the gym ? Food probably needed some time to digest.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 1, 2013)

DF, you're a good man!  How many people would bother to go back into the gym after getting sick and literally passing out. All you wanted to do was re-rack the weights you had used.  That women was a serious fuck-up

My brother, I am more concerned what actually happened to you.  You may still be a little under the weather. I would recommend getting a blood test.  It's better to be safe than sorry.  Just to make sure everything is cool.

Have you ever had a reaction like this before? Are you still on cycle?

I hope you feel better man!  Thanks for sharing your ordeal.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 1, 2013)

Hope you're back to good, Bro. The only thing that remains is to figure out when the fat wench will next be in the gym and sport the Borat speedo.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 1, 2013)

its cause your white dF.
....id take my shirt off and given it to ya if I was there.
or we could just work out shirtless.  

spot me.


----------



## DF (Mar 1, 2013)

Jada said:


> Get well my brother , sucks that happen to u.  Did u eat fast and head straight to the gym ? Food probably needed some time to digest.



It was probably about an hour in between.


----------



## DF (Mar 1, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> DF, you're a good man!  How many people would bother to go back into the gym after getting sick and literally passing out. All you wanted to do was re-rack the weights you had used.  That women was a serious fuck-up
> 
> My brother, I am more concerned what actually happened to you.  You may still be a little under the weather. I would recommend getting a blood test.  It's better to be safe than sorry.  Just to make sure everything is cool.
> 
> ...



I do get light headed often after doing deads or squats.  I just couldn't shake it off this time.  I'm still on my Primo cycle, but I've been this way before off cycle.


----------



## DF (Mar 1, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Hope you're back to good, Bro. The only thing that remains is to figure out when the fat wench will next be in the gym and sport the Borat speedo.



Lol, that's a killer workout outfit.


----------



## DF (Mar 1, 2013)

sparticus said:


> its cause your white dF.
> ....id take my shirt off and given it to ya if I was there.
> or we could just work out shirtless.
> 
> spot me.



Thanks brother!  That would have been great.  By the reaction I received you'd have thought I pissed in the middle of the gym.  Fucking cows!


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn man that sucks. You should have tossed that bitch your shirt and said here you go ho that's why I'm not wearing it. You where it bitch!


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh by the way I applaud u on going back in and racking your weights after that. That's some real stand up guy shit right there. Bravo


----------



## DF (Mar 1, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> Damn man that sucks. You should have tossed that bitch your shirt and said here you go ho that's why I'm not wearing it. You where it bitch!



Lol, that would have been great!



oldskool954 said:


> Oh by the way I applaud u on going back in and racking your weights after that. That's some real stand up guy shit right there. Bravo



I hate when people don't put their weights back.  I'm always straightening shit up in between my sets.


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 1, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Lol, that would have been great!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when people don't put their weights back.  I'm always straightening shit up in between my sets.



I feel you 100% on that every time I go to the gym I spend the whole time cursing wondering where the fuck all the dumbbells are. Feeling like I'm cleaning up after my children it's rediculas. But I think u had a get out of picking up my weights pass on that one bro for sure.


----------



## RISE (Mar 1, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> Damn man that sucks. You should have tossed that bitch your shirt and said here you go ho that's why I'm not wearing it. You where it bitch!



My thoughts exactly, toss that shit on that ****s face.


----------



## ccpro (Mar 1, 2013)

Good story bro, long way to go just for an excuse to take your shirt off in the gym!!!!!


----------

